# Tides



## dalesmith (Jun 22, 2009)

Being here in Pensacola/Perdido Key just two or three weeks during the summers I have yet to figure out how to factor tides into the fishing equation. I recall that Lefty Kreh in his discussion of tides in one of his books cites Pensacola as a location where there is very little variation in the water level between high and low tides. But having spent most of my time on the water here over the years in a boat I know that the currents produced by tide change are dramatic, e.g., around the pass; and when not paying attention I've been caught with a boat on the beach on a falling tide on more than one occasion. 

My question is, how significant a factor is the tide when fishing the grass beds of the Sound and Big Lagoon?

If it is significant or even critical, is it possible to explain to me in in a few words the principles I need to understand in order to plan my fishing accordingly.

Many thanks.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

From what I understand, the water just needs to be moving. Incoming tides and out going tides are both ok, you just don't want to fish at dead high or low tide.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I'd like to get this sorted out as well.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

in the bay the water depth can very a foot or 2 with the tides. i dont think i properly get the question.


----------



## dalesmith (Jun 22, 2009)

My question is, how significant a factor is the tide when fishing the grass beds of the Sound and Big Lagoon?

If it is significant or even critical, is it possible to explain to me in in a few words the principles I need to understand in order to plan my fishing accordingly.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Just because the water level doesn't change much doesn't mean it doesn't move. You can fish either tide and still catch fish, personally I like to fish a top of high tide when it starts to fall. This also depends on where I'm at... How close you are to the pass will determine how strong the current is, I've drifted a clouser to a red fish one time in the pass like it was a steelhead... Wild. Bait can get sucked in and out by the current, fish know this and have a plan set up to catch them with minimal effort... The grass beds will hold fish no matter the tide, pay attention to the bait and go from there.

Fish will also move because of the water temp rising through the day. Trout move a good bit in the morning and go deeper once the sun rises and eat it down in the evening. Top water trout is a lot of fun. Reds wonder around aimlessly some times but they'll be wondering "aimlessly"where the bait is. 

You also take the moon into account with the tides, that's what makes the difference in Water levels. Full moon fishing blows...... 

As for your boat, If your getting your boat high and dry because of our tides, try using a bow anchor and backing down towards the beach, get a few feet from the sand (with out burying your prop) and put a stern anchor on the beach. Cleat it off on the up current side. That will stop that from happening and save your gel coat. If you don't want to do that and still want to push up on the bow, you just need to know what the tides doing for the day.... I enjoy watching weekend warriors at the cove


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Heres the answer, Go fishing when you can. There are so many factors that control when fish feed and or bite. When you think you got it figured out nature will change the equasion a little bit and the habits will change. I tried for 12 years to figure the offshore mingo feeding times and failed. So waste you time trying or just go when you can.


----------

